# Hello, all!



## christina (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi, my name is Christina.  I am a nursing student from Winston-Salem, NC.  I have been using MAC for about 5 years now and really enjoy all of the shades and collections that they have.  I am glad to have found this board.   I have been here several times but never actually joined.  I look forward to meeting and interacting with people on this board and also learning more about new collections and items that MAC has to offer!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra Christina!! I hope you enjoy it here


----------



## Janice (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome Christina!! Glad to have you here! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope you enjoy the forums!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 25, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!!!  I too am a nursing student, for the next 11 days!!!!   What semester are you in?


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 25, 2005)

welcome


----------



## Caitlin (Apr 26, 2005)

Yay! Welcome! Hope you have as much fun here as I am!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 26, 2005)

welcome to specktra


----------



## user2 (Apr 28, 2005)

VuittonVictim (a.k.a. Linda) welcomes you to Specktra!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------

